# Olivia 65"



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

Was looking over at www.woot.com and seen a 65" Olivia 1080P HDTV for 
$ 2299.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

What's your point? I saw a 65", 1080p Mistsu for under $1,800.

BTW, it's _'saw'_, not "seen".


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

Nick said:


> What's your point? I saw a 65", 1080p Mistsu for under $1,800.
> 
> BTW, it's _'saw'_, not "seen".


How about $1,599 at Circuit City. Link


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I bought my 65" Toshiba for $1200.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Nick said:


> What's your point? I saw a 65", 1080p Mistsu for under $1,800.
> 
> BTW, it's _'saw'_, not "seen".


Well, the Mitsu is DLP and the Olevia is LCD. Personally, I'd opt for the LCD if I were in the market. I'm not much of a DLP fan.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Mike728 said:


> How about $1,599 at Circuit City. Link


That's DLP, not LCD and a bit harder to mount on a wall.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Richard King said:


> That's DLP, not LCD and a bit harder to mount on a wall.


Very rarely do people actually need to mount their TV on the wall. For some reason it's become a type of status symbol even though in most cases it drastically reduces image quality/comfort (most flat panes are mounted way too high on the wall).


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

spartanstew said:


> Very rarely do people actually need to mount their TV on the wall. For some reason it's become a type of status symbol even though in most cases it drastically reduces image quality/comfort (most flat panes are mounted way too high on the wall).


 Sometimes it's a necessity.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

1. That's not a mounted flat panel.
2. If it was, it's not a necessity as there's other places in that room a display would be better served.
3. Even though it's not a flat panel, it's still too high (and do something with all that white. It'll improve the picture dramatically).


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Man, they're really coming down. So if I want to sell my 60 inch Hitachi LCD rear projection (which has a new bulb and new light engine) does this mean I probably wont get anything for it?


----------



## HD AV (Nov 22, 2006)

Who would want to buy last year's technology (HDMI, 8ms response/motion blur, No HDMI 1080p input) manufactured by a company that has filed Chapter 11 and it's stock has dropped over 95% and is worth less than 50 cents a share?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> 2. If it was, it's not a necessity as there's other places in that room a display would be better served.


Ummm.... where would you suggest?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Richard King said:


> Ummm.... where would you suggest?


Well, I'd have to see the rest of the room, but for starters, depending upon the flat screen, I'd put it to the right of the fireplace or in the corner and move the equipment racks to somewhere else. It looks like that space could hold a 60" - 65" display.

Depending on the room, you might also be able to reverse the room or use the wall with the window on it for a display.

If none of that would work for some reason, I'd remove that fireplace, which isn't the most visually appealing focal point I've seen anyway - not to mention the damage that ash and soot can cause, and place the display dead center on that wall. while I was doing that bit of construction, I'd go ahead and feed all the wiring correctly so it wasn't running all over like it is currently.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Well, I'd have to see the rest of the room, but for starters, depending upon the flat screen, I'd put it to the right of the fireplace or in the corner and move the equipment racks to somewhere else. It looks like that space could hold a 60" - 65" display.
> 
> Depending on the room, you might also be able to reverse the room or use the wall with the window on it for a display.
> 
> If none of that would work for some reason, I'd remove that fireplace, which isn't the most visually appealing focal point I've seen anyway - not to mention the damage that ash and soot can cause, and place the display dead center on that wall. while I was doing that bit of construction, I'd go ahead and feed all the wiring correctly so it wasn't running all over like it is currently.


:eek2: Nothing like brutal honesty.


----------



## capegator (Sep 14, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> 1. That's not a mounted flat panel.
> 2. If it was, it's not a necessity as there's other places in that room a display would be better served.
> 3. Even though it's not a flat panel, it's still too high (and do something with all that white. It'll improve the picture dramatically).


Pa-pow!


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

SpartanStew...."Interior design advice is just part of the service":lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

spartanstew said:


> Well, I'd have to see the rest of the room, but for starters, depending upon the flat screen, I'd put it to the right of the fireplace or in the corner and move the equipment racks to somewhere else. It looks like that space could hold a 60" - 65" display.
> 
> Depending on the room, you might also be able to reverse the room or use the wall with the window on it for a display.
> 
> If none of that would work for some reason, I'd remove that fireplace, which isn't the most visually appealing focal point I've seen anyway - not to mention the damage that ash and soot can cause, and place the display dead center on that wall. while I was doing that bit of construction, I'd go ahead and feed all the wiring correctly so it wasn't running all over like it is currently.


I should have known better than to ask.  :lol:

The only place in the room that a screen of that size (98") will fit. If I move it to the right of the fireplace it will block the equipment, which is all mounted in the wall. The screen is actually centered fairly well on the room, not the wall. Moving to the right would mess up the speaker arrangement. The only place in the room where the equipment will fit is where it is. It backs into the laundry room and the W/D fit very nicely under the rack in there. I had thought of the room reverse, but two doors on the other end of the room prevent that. The fireplace is actually a very nice focal point especially when it is in use (not that I want to argue interior decorating with you :lol: ), which is several times over the winter (here in Florida it's my main source of heat in the winter). The "soot and ash" have caused no problem whatsoever in the 5 years or so that I have had a screen (this is my second) mounted there. Yea, the wiring on the right side is a problem that there is no solution for at the moment. All that wiring runs to my desk and computer. The rear speakers are wired in the walls as they should be, but they are high enough that I didn't have to go through a fireblock to wire them.

Rear speaker... note, no wires showing. Maybe my DIY speaker wall mounts are the wrong color?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Richard King said:


> The only place in the room that a screen of that size (98") will fit.


Correct. See, I've been talking about a flat screen (plasma, LCD, even DLP), not a projector screen. The whole conversation started regarding those that mount flat panels when they probably don't need to. This doesn't fit your situation, since you don't even have a flat panel.

However, I would lower that screen so that eye level when seated is at the 1/3 - 1/2 way point up the screen.

Oh, and if you're sitting further than 10' back, I'd probably go bigger than 98"


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Richard King said:


> Rear speaker... note, no wires showing. Maybe my DIY speaker wall mounts are the wrong color?


No, but they're too high and you need to get some darker colors on the walls and ceiling.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Richard King said:


> I should have known better than to ask.  :lol:
> 
> The only place in the room that a screen of that size (98") will fit. If I move it to the right of the fireplace it will block the equipment, which is all mounted in the wall. The screen is actually centered fairly well on the room, not the wall. Moving to the right would mess up the speaker arrangement. The only place in the room where the equipment will fit is where it is. It backs into the laundry room and the W/D fit very nicely under the rack in there. I had thought of the room reverse, but two doors on the other end of the room prevent that. The fireplace is actually a very nice focal point especially when it is in use (not that I want to argue interior decorating with you :lol: ), which is several times over the winter (here in Florida it's my main source of heat in the winter). The "soot and ash" have caused no problem whatsoever in the 5 years or so that I have had a screen (this is my second) mounted there. Yea, the wiring on the right side is a problem that there is no solution for at the moment. All that wiring runs to my desk and computer. The rear speakers are wired in the walls as they should be, but they are high enough that I didn't have to go through a fireblock to wire them.
> 
> Rear speaker... note, no wires showing. Maybe my DIY speaker wall mounts are the wrong color?


Silver and gloss black would be wonderful


----------

